# Flounder!!!!!!



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

After months of striking out i finally got on some last night.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I still havent been to bed,after I get a nap I will post pics.I got 6,and saw twice that many that were to small or to close to being to small.I saw one that might have been 2 inches long,if that.










13 to 19 inches,the small one was flounder fever so to speak,it was the first...I did leave a bunch around its size.This was a whole new area for me.....

A special thanks to one guy in particular,if the rain is gone monday is on!


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

see there seems to be hardly any damn rhyme or reason as to why they're gone one day and here the next! Bet you found em on beaches you've worked for months already too  congrats buddy, I know you are addicted now!!! I'll be lookin for your fish porn


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Good job, Im excited for you.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations. Hopefully this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Persistence paid off. Good job!! New area or spots you've hit before?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Good job bud!! When we goin??


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

pix0rban!


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats on your fish/hunt.


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Cant wait to see pics, congrats on the good fishing


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Pic added.....


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Good job bud!! When we goin??



More importantly when are going to burn some powder?


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

They look good. I am planing on going Monday if wind is not to high. I am charging batteries in the boat now.


----------

